# ThrottleStop lower GPU frequencies after the downvolt activation.



## IroNick_nv (May 2, 2022)

Guys, I slightly added frequencies to the integrated video core in the BIOS on the UHD-630 of the QNVH processor and did a downvolting on Throttle Stop. But now, when opening Throttle Stop, the GPU frequencies are reset from 1150 MHz to the default 1100 MHz. What could be wrong?
My motherboard is H310C from the nettop "ECS Liva ONE"


----------



## unclewebb (May 2, 2022)

What monitoring app are you using that shows 1150 MHz before running ThrottleStop?

Generally motherboards with H series chipsets do not support any CPU overclocking. With an ES processor, you might be able to set something in the BIOS but the moment that ThrottleStop tries to access the FIVR register, that might reset the Intel GPU overclock.

Try using ThrottleStop 9.4.6 and check the Overclock box in the FIVR window. If that does not work, there is probably nothing I can do to fix this problem. Partially unlocked ES processors might do funny things on H series platforms that do not officially support overclocking.

Edit - In TS 9.4.6, check the MMIO Lock box.


----------



## IroNick_nv (May 2, 2022)

I'm using GPU-Z and HWinfo. Plus FireStrike and Unigine SuperPosition for benchmarking.

I made CoffeeMod on my motherboard H310C, and it may overclock CPU and GPU in BIOS.  This motherboard has QNVH - an engineering CPU.

"...the moment that ThrottleStop tries to access the FIVR register, that might reset the Intel GPU overclock" - Do you mean it's normal?!

"Try using ThrottleStop 9.4.6 and check the Overclock box in the FIVR window." - Done. It's not works.


----------



## unclewebb (May 2, 2022)

IroNick_nv said:


> Do you mean it's normal?


Nothing is normal. When you have an ES processor and you overclock the Intel GPU in the BIOS while using a motherboard with the H310 chipset that does not support overclocking, anything can happen. I do not have any documentation about overclocking the Intel GPU so I am not sure what changes the BIOS is making to the Intel GPU. If ThrottleStop resets your Intel GPU overclock, you will not be able to use ThrottleStop. I do not have any similar hardware. I have no way to find out why your GPU overclock gets reset.



IroNick_nv said:


> Done. It's not works.


Your screenshot shows that Overclock is not checked. Did you try checking the Overclock box and it did not work?


----------



## IroNick_nv (May 3, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Did you try checking the Overclock box and it did not work?


I try now - it is not work.
Well ok then. It's fine.

By the way. What should I look if I want to set energy efficient PC on i3-7100?! What checkbox should I set?!
I build now mini PC \ media box.

By the way. What should I look if I want to set energy efficient PC on i3-7100?! What checkbox should I set?!
I build now mini PC \ media box.


----------

